# ¡feliz día, foreras!



## totor

para todas las foreras del foro,

*¡un feliz día!*​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Mucas gracias Totor, muy amable por tu parte.


A ver si hoy consigo esto en mi casa .

Un beso
Martine


----------



## cuchuflete

Otro regalito para las damas.


----------



## chics

¡¡¡¡Gracias, chicos!!!

Qué majo está el zagalamen de hoy en día...

Y un recuerdo a las que aún lo tienen difícil, en cualquier parte del planeta. Un beso a ellas.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que Gentil Totor, se ve que es usted muy detallista.

Un Abrazo y mis felicitaciones  a las mujeres que visitan y participan en este gran foro...

Saludos Cordiales a todas, por favor Cuchuflete me puedes decir donde hago el pedido?? por asi acaso no me llega el regalo, me parece genial y oportuno...  (cierto Martine?)

Besos
Rosa


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> A ver si hoy consigo esto en mi casa .



eso no es tan fácil, martine, pero esto sí  .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Un detalle muy acertado el tuyo, *totor*, convocando esta celebración. 

Desde aquí mi más* sincera admiración *a las mujeres trabajadoras que, al fin y al cabo, son *todas*: las que están en el paro son las únicas personas (o casi) que trabajan en casa, atendiendo a la familia y al hogar y, las que trabajan fuera de casa, también atienden a la familia y al hogar cuando llegan a casa, sin contar los sábados, los domingos y los días de fiesta. Durante las vacaciones, siguen ocupándose de la familia y del hogar (o del apartamento en primera línea de playa). Cuando se jubilan, siguen en lo mismo...

¿Acaso tengo que decir, feliz día internacional de la mujer trabajadora? No sé, no sé...


----------



## tom29

Feliz dia de la mujer a todas las mujeres del mundo. 


Las cosas cambian poco a poco, ahora los hombres tambien participan ! Sin embargo hay que seguir luchando para que su situacion sea mejor.
http://anneadrien.free.fr/images/illustrations/journee_femme.jpg


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Y, si además, son foreras de Worderland, entonces ya solo les queda el tiempo justito para dormir 3 horas (ni qué decir si son moderadoras...).


----------



## yserien

No deseo echar un jarro de agua fría sobre los compañeros en este día dedicado a la mujer, trabajadora o no ; yo encuadro la discriminación a la mujer dentro de la lucha de clases que afecta no solo a las mujeres sino al resto de los seres humanos. No hay más que pensar en el tercer mundo, a las puertas de nuestras casas.En Occidente el papel de la mujer en el mundo laboral y en general ha experimentado un salto positivo de gigante, debido a los méritos de la mujer sobre todo sino también a las leyes que las apoyan. Hoy en día las mujeres llenan las Universidades y consiguen más éxito que los hombres, ésto no se discute. Si a trabajo igual inferior salario,
es cuestión de tiempo sin que haya que caer en la trampa de establecer por ley porcentajes similares. En cuanto a la concepción de machismo, mujer oscuro objeto del deseo, todo eso es puro folclore, se eliminará por si mismo.Pensad que el enemigo a abatir es la situación de las clases inferiores en gran parte del mundo, mujeres sí, pero también hombres. Pido al personal femenino un poco de comprensión hacia mi persona y ¿cómo no ? mis felicitaciones a las mujeres, presentes y ausentes.


----------



## Cereth

Muchas gracias.....
Acá ya es otro dia, pero se agradece un beso a todas las "sisters" del mundo


----------



## Rayines

yserien said:


> Pido al personal femenino un poco de comprensión hacia mi persona y ¿cómo no ? mis felicitaciones a las mujeres, presentes y ausentes.


*¡Claro, te comprendemos y agradecemos!  *


----------



## Gévy

Gracias por este gesto tan hermoso de nuestros amigos chicos.

¿Cuál es la mujer que no es trabajadora? Sea en su casa , haciendo la calle, o trabajando fuera, la verdad es que la mujer siempre lo es. Es el día de todas nosotras. 

Muchas gracias, chicos,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> ¿Cuál es la mujer que no es trabajadora? Sea en su casa , haciendo la calle, o trabajando fuera, la verdad es que la mujer siempre lo es. Es el día de todas nosotras.



bueno, chicas, tampoco es para tanto… está bien que nosotros las queremos mucho y no podríamos vivir sin ustedes, pero…

¿o acaso nosotros no trabajamos, también, en casa, en la calle o afuera?

¿y para cuándo el día del hombre, eh?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Gracias a las madres, hijas, tías, amigas, maestras, abuelas, atodas esas grandes mujeres que existieron y existen pro enseñarnos cada día a ser mejores. 

Y claro por darnos ¡La vida! 


Disfruten su día foreras


----------

